# Small shrimp like creatures from driftwood?



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I went to the beach yesterday and collected a ton of driftwood and rock for my south/central american cichlid tank. 

I boiled everything. Cleaned everything, all standard procedure. Popped it in the tank and all is well.

I woke up this morning to find LOADS of tiny creatures zipping around the tank. Presumably off the driftwood? They can't have come from anywhere else.

The fish are eating them like MAD.

Any ideas what these guys might be? Or what to do?


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

What color are they, any pics?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

White. To tiny to photograph with a phone. Most have been eaten by now though. 

At least they haven't harmed my fish!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Do they look like this?
Brine Shrimp
Heres a better pic.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

From what I can see, they look exactly like that!

My cherry barbs completely finished them off in the cichlid tank, but they still seem to be in full force in greasers tank (red belly piranha). I suppose when they get a bit bigger he might get a bit more interested.

They are supposed to be a good source of food from what I have googled aren't they? Worth scooping them out and breeding them for the long haul?


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

sounds like you got kind of lucky. strange they survived the boiling though makes you think what else could have survived


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Aye that worried me a bit too. What else is there to do other than boiling and soaking though?


----------

